# Drag Radials



## Miles misek (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a 2006 GTO with 18" wheels. Im looking to get drag radials can anyone help. The tire guy I know thinks I should get 17" wheels. This way I won't have any clearance issues. Plus any advice on exhaust I have headers with no cats. 

Thanks Miles


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't put r comps on the stock drivetrain. I would also run a quiet muffler with long tubes and catless. It can get stupid loud real quick.


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

I run 17in FBody SS rims with 275 ET streets. I have drag bags,Lowell's zero drop springs and no rub.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

